# Last Mr. Unqiue foal of the year....



## Lewella (Jun 1, 2007)

Introducing Plattes Undeniably Royal :bgrin

Silver bay sabino colt sired by Willowlawn's Mr. Unique and out of Royal Delicate Design.












He was born early Monday morning and is just a few hours old in these pictures. I wanted to get some new ones of him but we are FINALLY getting some rain.



: Yes, he will be for sale - if he would have been born with indoor plumbing he would be a for sure keeper!


----------



## crponies (Jun 2, 2007)

Another stunning sabino! Mr. Unique has certainly done a fabulous job for you.



:


----------



## kaykay (Jun 2, 2007)

congrats what a handsome man!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 2, 2007)

Congratulations Lewella what a handsome colt. :aktion033:


----------



## Firefall (Jun 2, 2007)

He's gorgeous, congratulations!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 2, 2007)

: congrats,

very nice looking foal


----------



## Miniv (Jun 2, 2007)

Definitely a wonderful example of your breeding!

MA


----------



## Lewella (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!



Miniv said:


> Definitely a wonderful example of your breeding!
> 
> MA


If they all looked like this one MA I would a very, very happy woman!



: I soooooooo wish he was a filly! Hopefully I'll get just as lucky on color from this cross next year but with indoor plumbing instead of outdoor!


----------



## SweetOpal (Jun 3, 2007)

WOW...congrats, he is beautiful, and they usually are just wanted you ever dreamed of only in a colt....LOL..trust me I know this all too well. He is just stunning, can't wait to see new pics when he unfolds a bit.


----------



## txminipinto (Jun 4, 2007)

Congratulations!!! I foresee alot of Sabino in the next couple years in the show ring!



:


----------



## justjinx (Jun 4, 2007)

Absolutely beautiful! jennifer :saludando:


----------



## Lewella (Jun 4, 2007)

txminipinto said:


> Congratulations!!! I foresee alot of Sabino in the next couple years in the show ring!
> 
> 
> 
> :


So do I. :bgrin


----------



## JennyB (Jun 9, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Lewella CONGRATS! He is SUPURB :aktion033: as have ALL of Unique's foals have been. I like the looks of some moderns, but Unique is truely very UNIQUE



, and I would LOVE to have one his daughters! I think you really picked the right Modern stallion



:

Congratulations to ALL who have had babies this year :aktion033:

My Best,

Jenny


----------

